# Yesterday



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That was sure fun!!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on the grouse


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man you slayed em'!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> Man you slayed em'!
> 
> Come on now Bama! We both know you did most the slayin. My contributions to this pile o Grouse were modest compared to yours.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Dang that shot with the dog, bird, and pretty shotgun is awesome!


----------

